# BIG NEWS! Worlds 2nd Tallest and Tallest Hotel



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

It will be announced at a press conference tommorow apparently!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

what, no way 
hmmh, could it be a twin tower


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

you're talking about that park square thingy?
lol, although i'm busy at work i'll frequently check the news to see what's going on with burj discussion and this one probably
hope it's true


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Its not by KM properties.

I cant tell you who, but this is a lot more impressive than their previous stuff.

Im not sure if they are talking about 1 tower, or if they are 2 seperate projects.

all will be revealed tommorow!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok
i'm excited to death 

damac properties? :lol:

anyway, when it's not km properties, we just have another supertall
is this number 7 or 8 which is in serious consideration!!!!!???

burj dubai
al burj
km tower 1
km tower 2
business bay
saudi group tower
the new one to be launched tomorrow

this makes 7 about the developers seem to be very serious
i think i have forgotten one


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

well, it's not necessarily a supertall, could be less than 400m :|


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the park square tower was said to be the world's 2nd tallest and the world's tallest hotel
maybe the developer/investor is somebody else or a jointventure of km with somebody else?

we will see

i'm sure it's one project and it's the one in park square


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

yep, you're right 
totally forgot it was already said that there will be world's tallest hotel in park square...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats what im guessing.

Press conference is at 11:30am in JET ballroom


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

very exciting news!!! :cheers: 


US7 in HK at 484m will be tallest hotel in the world...



so~~~ :crazy2:


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Park Square Tower tomorow!!!!! OMG one more for the world forums


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

scorpion said:


> very exciting news!!! :cheers:
> 
> 
> US7 in HK at 484m will be tallest hotel in the world...
> ...




wrong, this is a mixed-use building
title only for all hotel-use
you might say it will be the highest hotel, because it occupies the top of the building
as it will be finished before this park square tower it will claim the tile for a year or even two


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yooooooooooo!!!

It's great!

I think, i can't sleep this night*g*


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

burj dubai ---------------------------- U/C it will be over 950 meters and i will say " i told you so" to non believers

al burj ---------------------------------- Its a very serious approved project , wont Be the tallest , but the spire will take it over 1 km and roof will be around 750-800 meters

km tower 1 ------------------------- Hmmm , seems like a very serious "Proposal"

km tower 2 ------------------------ i will forget about this one for now , it could be serious but nothing for now.

business bay ---------------------- Science Fiction  super tall made up by dreamy dubai forumers 

saudi group tower --------------- The saudi part puts me off already , no offence , but it does 

the new one to be launched tomorrow --------- EXCITED EXCITED EXCITED


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

al bury is approved???

Is anyone in the conference tomorrow?

I need a drink *g*


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Oh yes , work on madinat al arab , the first phase of the Dubai waterfront is already u/c in some parts and the al burj is included in phase one


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

this one is on me


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

*I know a secret friend who will be there.... duh!

how else would i have known!~


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Soft and Shiney  hahaha , just noticed that , idiotic yet very cool !


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn! And i only have a milkshake *g*

So should the status on emporis change to approved or not???

There is it still proposed!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Stephan i rarely RARELY ever visit that site  i mean if i did i would feel completly depressed , all i have to do is go to Dubai and feel confident all over again that this city is going to boom Boom BOOM


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Are you really live in Dubai????


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I live in Abu Dhabi , which is the capital city  about 1 hour and a half away from Dubai


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

When do you come next to dubai??

Can you shot some photos of the marina towers and the other u/c buildings????

The last pics are several months ago.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Well thats too much to ask  especially when its like 45 degrees outside with sand storms 

BUT , i will see what i can do


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK. Thank You. Now i invite you to the Oktoberfest in the end of the September 

And we celebrate it.

See ya.


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

Stephan23 said:


> OK. Thank You. Now i invite you to the Oktoberfest in the end of the September
> 
> And we celebrate it.
> 
> See ya.



Oktoberfest, was ist das? Ich will auch eine Einladung. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

The new one launched tomorow is'nt it the one from park square?

like they said it was going to be the W2TB (world's second tallest building) and the tallest hotel in the world? its the exact same with this tower


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning.

Oktoberfest is the biggest 'Volksfest' in the world.

It's in munich and in one day it has over 1 million visitors.

So, the Burj al Arab is 321 meters high. The two towers must be higher, if they want be the highest and second highest hotel tower in the world.


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

Indeed it is KM properties and the tower name will be park square tower and it will be ready by 2010 and yes 150 floors.

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

weehaaaa

150 storeys. 10 more than expected!!!

will add it to emporis


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i quickly learned arabic
in fact i let somebody translate the article for me 

there will be several different hotels in this tower!!

ARTEC is the architect


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

And what is with the second tallest hotel tower??

Thread say 2 hotel towers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

no it says
2nd tallest tower in the world and tallest hotel at the same time


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

ok you're right.

So, my hope was two towers 

Is it approved or proposed??
height??


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> i quickly learned arabic
> in fact i let somebody translate the article for me
> 
> there will be several different hotels in this tower!!
> ...


Here is the Translation:

In a press release today banyan international investments and K.M properties will announce a new project to construct Burj Park square that will be the highest hotel in the world. A number of sources told al-bayan that the size of the tower will be 2,100,000 m2 with a 150 floors which will make it the tallest hotel in the world and the second tallest building in the globe after Burj Dubai. 

Banyan will invest more than 4.4 billion dirham to construct the tower; the tower will have an innovative design form AR Tech bringing the possibility to develop a number of independent hotels inside the tower itself.

The tower will host the biggest parking in the middle-east and will be ready by 2010.



Dubai-Lover said:


> i quickly learned arabic


Probably one of the only word you know in Arabic is the word Burj


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I know te height and nuber of rooms but we were all told not to say !!!

has the possibility for up to 6 different hotels.

construction is hoped to begin in 6 months time.

these people are also involved with rose rotana suites


ok, time for you guys to guess, i will debate the ethics of telling you the height!


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

O come on pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzze tell it us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

MAN United RULE . . .


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

So I think the height is 550 - 600 meters.

3,5 x 150 = 525

So I don't no is there a spire or not. --> No render

But it's Dubai. They always have a spire


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

english people are so friendly and the country is great
the cuisine is overwhelming

now give us the height!


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh come on. I'm back from eating and nothing is happen.

I love english soccer. My favourite is Arsenal, because Bayern beat them last year in them champions league 

Now we have a new stadium in munich and I'm sure an english team will play there.
Hope the other London club. Revanche!!!!!!!!!!

Don't let us stay in the rain, Dubai!!!!!!!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Holy f**k! 2.1 million sqm THATS MASSIVE probably the biggest building on the planet considering sears has 4.8m sqft and this one 7.1m sqft plus its 1.5 billion dollars, wbhy more expensive than BD?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

please give us height and render? so it could be drawn on SSP


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hope so toooooooooooo

HEIGHT & RENDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Fine: the UK has the best world heritage sites and i been to London and i was amazed! and it will have a kick ass skyline!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I want this building to be my next avatar!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> I know te height and nuber of rooms but we were all told not to say !!!


yea right... what kind of press conference was that :weird: 



DUBAI said:


> all will be revealed tommorow!


now it is time to reveal it! :cheers:


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> I know te height and nuber of rooms but we were all told not to say !!!
> 
> has the possibility for up to 6 different hotels.
> 
> ...


Sweetheart what kind of equipment you want me to use in order to extract information from you 










:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok ok im back from work!

the height....

hmm, you have all said such nice things....


ok lets say its an 'evil number'. i dont want to get into trouble so youll have to get it from that.

For the number of rooms you will have to take the first digit of the evil number and multiply it by its self. then multiply by 100.

ok, im sure you can get it from that.

if i cough, you either have got it right or i have a cold coming on...

BUT! 

their is no render as they are still choosing between architects for the final design [apparently]

me thinks they are just waiting for city scape to make a bigger noise.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

hmm, you guys are slow.

ill give you 3 mins, then my post gets edited!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

evil number? well, it can't be 666meters


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

cough cough splutter


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

heheheh, that's crazy 

and tall! :cheers:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i think he's getting a cold! 
anyway, 666m could be true and i would believe it

what about 777 though?


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

I think 777 m is to big for the number of floors. Have to be 4 meters a floor and then a spire of 177 m.

I don't think so.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

since when was 777 an evil number?

oh yeah, boeings suck!


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

So what is the real height of this tower. We want know it now Mr. 'Dubai'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Stephan23 said:


> So what is the real height of this tower. We want know it now Mr. 'Dubai'!!!!!!!!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_the_Beast


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

again i am busy for a few days and i return to find out this is upon us
wow


----------

